

Inconsistency Robustness Conference 2014 July 29-31 - drallison
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bykigp0x1j92dG9vZGtrM08tQjg/edit?pli=1

======
drallison
Inconsistency Robustness is concerned with building software and logical
systems that continue to function correctly even when the inputs they are
given are inconsistent. Carl Hewitt, MIT Emeritus, is a principal theorist.

